# Norfolk line/DFDS



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning,as of 12th july,Norfolk line to merge with DFDS,ships will have Blue hull and white superstructure,with DFDS on the Hull.Ships names will have two parts,with seaways as the common surname.Ted


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

Come a long way from the Norfolk Trader!


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

ted nutt said:


> Morning,as of 12th july,Norfolk line to merge with DFDS,ships will have Blue hull and white superstructure,with DFDS on the Hull.Ships names will have two parts,with seaways as the common surname.Ted


The latest press release is that all the vessels including Tor and Lys Lines are all to be repainted in DFDS colours and have the Seaways naming as well.
I suppose it will take some time to repaint all the hulls,and no doubt the seven pointers will find their way to the rest of APMs fleet.


----------



## Oceanspan (Mar 4, 2006)

The three Maersk ferries running from Dover to Dunkerque have now all been renamed. Maersk Dover, Maersk Dunkerque and Maersk Delft are now Dover Seaways, Dunkerque Seaways and Delft Seaways.

The new names have been applied to the hulls with a vinyl offshore film and the same method is being used to apply the Maltese Cross logo to the funnels. 

This has been a rather extended process and is still ongoing as only the Delft so far has the logos on the funnel. It is a very busy time of year and the changes can only be progressed when each of the vessels can be taken off the run for a couple of trips. 

Numerous photos on the website below showing the various stages of the process on each ship and illustrating the method used to apply the vinyl transfers to the hulls.

http://shipsintheportofdover.fotopic.net/c1868172_1.html


----------



## Compass Rose (Apr 10, 2010)

Similar operation is underway at Lairds. The Maersk Exporter and Importer both were fully repainted with there names changed to Scotia Seaways and Hibernia Seaways, Whilst the Dublin Viking and Mersey Viking have just had names changed (Mersey Seaways,Dublin Seaways) and funnel painted blue with no Maltese Cross.

Also are painting the names on the hull not using vinyl film.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Compass Rose said:


> Similar operation is underway at Lairds. The Maersk Exporter and Importer both were fully repainted with there names changed to Scotia Seaways and Hibernia Seaways, Whilst the Dublin Viking and Mersey Viking have just had names changed (Mersey Seaways,Dublin Seaways) and funnel painted blue with no Maltese Cross.
> 
> Also are painting the names on the hull not using vinyl film.


I passed Lairds today and could see the Mersey Seaways in No 5 dock. The blue funnel now has the DFDS Maltese Cross


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

Seen in the travel pages of last Saturday's Independent were special deals of combined round trips on Norfolk Line and DFDS routes, e.g. Dover-Dunkerque and return Esbjerg-Harwich. Look for Celebration Offers on the DFDS website.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Mersey Seaways is now out of drydock and back to her regular run. Lagan Viking has enterd Lairds No 5 dock and over the next few days will no doubt be transformed into the Lagan Seaways.
Pat


----------



## BarnacleGrim (Aug 7, 2010)

I spent some time as a cadet on Tor Magnolia, now Magnolia Seaways. Great boat, great crew, so DFDS must be doing something right. (Applause)


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Seen at Dover during August 2010

Bob


----------

